# Field (computer)



## Kamila_Poland

Ahoj.
How to translate "field", but not the field where you can plant something  but the field in the computer, where you can write some data (for instance at the page I'm at the moment, I have a field for a thread and a field I'm writing in right now).
Thanks.


----------



## Apollodoros

Hi, 

Czech uses _"políčko"_ (diminutive for _"pole"_ = field), just like Slovak. 

_Zadat údaj do políčka._ To enter data in a field.

You can also hear _"kolonka"._

_Zadat údaj do kolonky. _To enter data in a field.

From professionals, like software developers etc. I also heard _"pole".

Zadat údaj do pole. _To enter data in a field.


----------



## bibax

*Kolonka* (sloupec, sloupeček) is 'column'.

Field is *pole* (políčko), colloquially also *chlívek* (chlíveček) _= a shed for housing farm animals_, e.g. vyplnit chlívek.


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Diky mockrat.


----------



## risa2000

Jako člověk z branže mohu potvrdit, že pro elektronické formuláře (např. na webu) se používá označení *pole*. Políčko, nebo kolonka je spíše laické označení (a to bez ohledu na to, jestli kolonka je sloupec nebo ne). *Chlívek* bych rozhodně nedoporučoval . Všechny jsou nicméně pro označení relativně malých oblastí, pro zadání jednoslovné nebo krátké informace. To, do čeho píšu např. tuhle odpověď by se dalo nazvat *okno*, *plocha *nebo *rámeček *(pro odpověď).


----------

